# OZ Audio



## livinloud79 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello all I'm new to Diyma but go to the realm and the classifieds and this is similar. I would like to share an experience I had today. So after work me and a good friend decided to try out a sub I bought 2 weeks ago. I have a single 15" in my truck now for the winter its a Lanzar Optidrive 3515 we swapped it out with a OZ Audio Power 15", it has quad 1 ohm 4" coils and a carbon fiber cone with aluminum dust cap. Now its a older sub 4+ years that I know of. I wasn't impressed with the surround on this sub didn't think it could keep up with the Optidrive cause of this and its age. So I was totally blown away when I put my saz 3500 to this sub! Not only did it out perform the newer Optidrive but it took well over 3K at 1.3 ohms and 14.3 volts. I was truly amazed no clipping or coil smell. I really like this sub weighing in at 50 pounds its a true old school beast!!


----------

